# Calculo de perdidas en enlace de fibra optica



## ang (Ene 21, 2008)

hola... estoy diseñando un circuito cerrado de tv por medio de fibra optica. mi problema consiste en que el transmisor que estoy usando envia las señales de datos y video a traves de una sola fibra y pues no se como hacer para calcular las perdidas (atenuacion)


----------



## Adil (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola ang la atenuacion tipica de una fibra depende del ancho de banda de funcionamiento:
para tu caso, si no me equivoco es:

atenuacion de la fibra optica                      1dB/km
atenuacion en los empalmes                      0.3dB/km
margen del cable                                        0.3dB/km
                                                                 --------------
                                        Total                   1.6db/km


espero q haya ayudado en algo suerte.


----------

